# Jacqueline du Pre



## livemylife

I just watched an interview with her from 1980 and near the end, she says that she can't read. Was she illiterate?


----------



## World Violist

livemylife said:


> I just watched an interview with her from 1980 and near the end, she says that she can't read. Was she illiterate?


Surely not. I can't imagine an English child in such an upbringing as Jackie's being unable to read. I don't know to what she was referring, but I just can't see that being a literal statement...


----------



## Guest

Sadly, I was ignorant of her life story until this thread spurred me on to look up information on her. Sad story.

However, it does appear that she had a good education, so the idea that she was unable to read seems hard to believe. Perhaps she was referring to something being more difficult as a result of her multiple sclerosis?


----------



## Sid James

I'd find it hard to believe that someone who could read music couldn't read the written word. It just doesn't make sense...


----------



## livemylife

start from 4:25-ish.


----------



## Weston

If you look up Multiple sclerosis on Wikipedia it talks about involuntary eye movement and other vision problems. 

I felt the interviewer was borderline disrespectful, but I suppose he was just trying to get the best story. I have trouble thinking about du Pré and what she must have gone through.


----------



## Artemis

I would guess that she was referring to her inability to read at that stage of her progressive illness. That seemed to be the obvious implication of the question asked. This wouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## mitchflorida

You have to see a fantastic movie about her life and death at age 42, Hillary and Jackie. You will absolutely love it. The acting is very good and the music even better.


I am now listening to her Dvorak Cello Concerto conducted by her husband at the time Daniel Barenboim . . amazing.

She was a much better player than Yo Yo Ma, who has to be the most over-rated musician ever.


----------

